# Create life for a row TP40GH keybed



## strava kerska (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello guys Hello fellows ... Hello everyone 
i’ll be so thankful for any comments, suggestions, ideas,answers... thank you for instance

question: i want to buy the TP40GH fatar keybed to use it as a midi controller, and i have found a company that sell it without any additional equipments, they sell only the keybed like “NAKED” you can see the attached photos...

So the big question here: The trouble and the crisis is, I have no idea if there are a “way” or “how”to create a usb MIDI cable from this keybed to my pc usb ports !! to controll the vsts and virtual instruments...

if there’s any way to do that simply, please i’ll be great full for your help... thanks


----------



## Gavin McMahan (Jan 29, 2020)

Any update? I'm looking to do the same thing!


----------



## strava kerska (Jan 29, 2020)

still no updates dude


----------



## Zacmq (Jul 17, 2021)

I know this is an old thread, but I recently researched this in the context of building a keyboard controller into a custom desk. I believe that the keyboard action needs to plug into a separate part for the MIDI “brains” and I/O. YouTube has some vids of people repairing Studiologic (fatar) keyboards where you see the action connects to the brains via a ribbon cable. I think you’re going to need that part too.

In my case, I stopped researching when I found that the Fatar/Studiologic distributor here in Oz won’t sell a keyboard action to a consumer. They’ll only sell it to an authorised repairer as a replacement part. Might be worth checking that the seller is legit if you’re expecting warranty etc.


----------

